# puppy no appetite again..



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried applesauce? maybe mix a bit of natural applesauce in with her food. that way she can't pick it out.

Have you ruled out any medical problems?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily is like that. I mix in a spoonful of yogurt or pumpkin in and so long as every kibble piece has a little wet stuff on it, she eats it. Good luck!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

will try to add grated apple again later and buy yoghurt and apple sauce....am also thinking maybe its coz she's teething...thanks for the input guys,,,


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I had a finicky eater in Hudson from day one, tried hand feeding and all sorts, he still eats slow and often would rather have what we eat, but hope your puppy soon eats, Hudson liked the little tips on the chicken wings raw - you can cut them off the whole wing.Also try adding a bit of warm water to the dry food sos its not so hard. Good luck.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello guys!!...thanks for all the advices...i guess i already found the "culprit" behind my pup's loss of appetite...my friend saw one of her upper teeth trying to break in this evening and another one in the lower gums...her loss of appetite is most likely caused by her teething so bad...we gave her quaker oats this evening mixed with peanut butter and she finished it up in less than a minute and looked at me as if like shes saying thank you for giving her something she can tolerate...after that, she still seemed hungry and sniffed her kibbles mixed with cottage cheese and mashed banana but she didnt touch it...i just hope she'll get over this teething stage...i really feel sorry for her....we brought her to the mall this evening and she seemed to have a blast...she's still very much active...we didnt get to buy her a yoghurt though...thank you so much for all the great advices...i might be able to use them in the future....will keep you guys posted and hopefully try to upload a pix of her teeth thats trying to break in and some pictures of us at the mall...many many thanks again!!!....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, you might also try wetting and freezing a washcloth or a rope bone. The cold can feel good on their sore mouths.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i might bring dulce to the vet today...she ate the oatmeal mixed with peanut butter and apple this morning....a few minutes later she played with her pooh bear and ripped it apart,...when mom pulled out the stuffed toy from her, she threw up all the oatmeal that she had this morning....shes still very active...i dunno what to do....should i give her an appetite stimulant?....


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie was a picky eater and I asked the vet what I should do because she looked a little on the thin side but did not have any health problems or worms, etc. He told me to mix baby food in with her dog kibble and it worked great! She would devour her meals ... I would get types of baby food that had meat in it and mix 1-2 spoonfuls of it with her food (I also would mix yogurt in sometimes too and she liked that). She is now almost 16 weeks old and I haven't been mixing any baby food or yogurt with her dog food for the past week and she is eating it all.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

thats great to hear marieb about maddie...i also gave dulce a couple of spoonsfuls of plain yoghurt this afternoon and she seemed to like it a lot...i wish she would get to eat her kibbles without any add ons soon...how is your pup coping up with puppy teeth that are falling off?...mine is having a hard time and she could hardly eat her kibbles...i had to soak her kibbles with warm liver stock for an hour and mixed it with chopped liver and canned dog food so she could eat them...shes having a hard time munching her kibbles...shes 15 weeks old now....


as promised, here are a couple of my little girl's pix...the tooth fairy stole her two front teeth...one tooth just fell off this evening....i really feel sorry for her....being a pup must be tough...i just hope she'll get over her teething stage...its awful...its painful for both dulce and us humans...our arms and hands even our legs are sore from her nipping at us....shes very very mouthy....but its alright...we perfectly understand and do the necessary training like "no bite" stuffs on her....the second and third pictures were her playing with her frozen face towel and the last one is a picture of her tooth that fell off this evening....

i do feel sorry for her for what shes been goin thru lately...but at the same time i felt relieved that her loss of appetite is not caused by any illness of some sort...i was kinda like a worry wart already and was getting ready to rush her to the hospital the following day, had not my friend saw her missing teeth...i must correct my statement above...i mentioned that her adult teeth were beginning to come out....it isnt...its her puppy teeth that are falling off....hehe....:doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw..I hope she feels better soon. I found quite a few of Ike's puppy teeth. I have them put away with his records. I hope her upset belly is nothing and she's feeling better and eating again.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i really wanted to save her two other teeth but unfortunately i couldnt find them...i put away the third one though together with her medical records....she ate 3/4 of a cup of soaked kibbles this evening....she was still hungry afterwards and looked at me as if shes asking for more food....but mom gave her a few slices of apples and a yoghurt for dessert...shes still very much active...am happy and relieved...thanks everyone for the concern and inputs...love you guys...and i love this site a lot....thank you so much!!!....:wavey:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so glad she's eating and that it was just teething!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

So happy to see she is doing well.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That's good that she's eating again! Maddie also lost a tooth and I didn't even notice until now lol!!! I just opened up her mouth because I was like hmm that's strange why hasn't she lost any teeth yet. And there is a hole in the front where a tooth used to be! It must have happened yesterday or today, I think I'll freeze a washcloth for her to chew on like you did that will probably feel good.


----------

